# Beautiful day to go fishing.



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Took my better half out for a short while today, she has been sick for 2 weeks but felt better today. Anyway it turned out to be a productive day. One meal for us, one for her 91 year old dad, and one for my next door neighbor.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is always a nice day to go out fishing.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Did you go to G-Ville?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice! Going out and successfully catching some fish always helped me get over an illness faster. :O||:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Did you go to G-Ville?


 Yes, she sure is low!! Thought I would kick up some brush looking for a bird or two, but signs posted all over "no shooting from November 1st through December 31st" ? All but 2 of the fish had a nice pink color and there was 2 that were full of eggs>


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks dee-licious.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Well done! That one on the bottom is probably a planter, but it's a beautiful fish! Man I miss eating trout!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go. Those are fatties!

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This warm weather has me wanting to put the shotgun down and grab a fishing pole instead. I couldn't catch a thing out of that reservoir all summer. My wife didn't have any trouble though.:-?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

On a side note, Iwas told that the sheriff is ticketing for parking on the ramps. Was told it was a $150.00 dollar fine. :shock: There were at least 6 cars parked there. Just a heads up.


----------

